# 4k Auflösung 60hz / HDMI Downsampling 4k@1920 / 60hz Verwirrung..



## buenzli2 (4. Mai 2014)

*4k Auflösung 60hz / HDMI Downsampling 4k@1920 / 60hz Verwirrung..*

Hallo Leute, ich hab da mal eine Frage.

Ich besitze einen Full HD TV von Samsung als Bildschirm und kann den mit 3840x2160 mit HDMI->HDMI ansteuern. Das ganze auch mit 60hz. Was ich nun nicht verstehen kann: Überall liest man, das die aktuellen 4K TVs nur 30hz mit HDMI entgegennehmen können. Wie ist das möglich? Mir erschließt sich die Logik nicht. 

Ich möchte mir evt. sowas anschaffen: LED-Fernseher 102 cm 40 Zoll Samsung UE40HU6900 EEK n.rel. DVB-T, DVB-C, DVB-S, UHD, 3D, Smart TV, WLAN, PVR ready, CI+ im Conrad Online Shop | 1168983 und will deswegen sicher gehen. Natürlich müssen der input Lag etc. auch stimmen. 
Zur Zeit besitze ich den UE32ES5500 (Smarte Unterhaltung mit Webbrowser und USB Recording - ÜBERSICHT), der im PC mode 4:4:4 Chromakey kann, und bis auf das lahme Panel ein sehr gutes Bild abliefert.


----------



## keinnick (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: 4k Auflösung 60hz / HDMI Downsampling 4k@1920 / 60hz Verwirrung..*

Es ist ja nicht so, dass die 4K auch tatsächlich an Deinen TV übermittelt werden. Stattdessen berechnet Deine Grafikkarte die Frames in 4K und gibt sie dann in FullHD an Deinen TV weiter. 



> Das nachfolgend beschriebene Downsampling erhielt seinen Namen durch die Funktionsweise: Sie erstellen per Tool oder Grafiktreiber Auflösungen jenseits der nativen Ihres Monitors und können Sie anschließend nutzen - aber nicht in 1:1-Darstellung, der Grafikchip rechnet die gesteigerte Pixelmenge vor der Ausgabe auf Ihre native Auflösung herunter. Dieses Downsampling ist nichts anderes als Supersample-AA mit regelmäßigem/geordnetem Abtastmuster, besser bekannt als OGSSAA (Ordered Grid Supersample-AA).
> 
> Downsampling How-to: Bessere Grafik in jedem Spiel für Radeon und Geforce - Jetzt komplett überarbeitet


----------



## buenzli2 (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: 4k Auflösung 60hz / HDMI Downsampling 4k@1920 / 60hz Verwirrung..*



keinnick schrieb:


> Es ist ja nicht so, dass die 4K auch tatsächlich an Deinen TV übermittelt werden. Stattdessen berechnet Deine Grafikkarte die Frames in 4K und gibt sie dann in FullHD an Deinen TV weiter.


Hm, ja das habe ich mir auch schon überlegt, aber warum geht das dann auch wenn ich das Panel skalieren lasse und nicht die GPU (Nvidia Treiber)?


----------



## buenzli2 (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: 4k Auflösung 60hz / HDMI Downsampling 4k@1920 / 60hz Verwirrung..*

Hier, ich hab noch ein Screeshot gemacht: Mit aktiver 4k Auflösung.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## keinnick (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: 4k Auflösung 60hz / HDMI Downsampling 4k@1920 / 60hz Verwirrung..*

Die Grafikkarte erkennt ja die native Auflösung des Bildschirms lt. dem Screenshot und ich vermute, dass sie daher automatisch runterskaliert. Vielleicht weiß das hier jemand (PCGH_Raff? ) genauer. Ich habe mich mit DS noch nicht wirklich beschäftigt.


----------



## buenzli2 (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: 4k Auflösung 60hz / HDMI Downsampling 4k@1920 / 60hz Verwirrung..*



keinnick schrieb:


> Die Grafikkarte erkennt ja die native Auflösung des Bildschirms lt. dem Screenshot und ich vermute, dass sie daher automatisch runterskaliert. Vielleicht weiß das hier jemand (PCGH_Raff? ) genauer. Ich habe mich mit DS noch nicht wirklich beschäftigt.


 
Angeblich dürfte das nur gehen, wenn dort wo steht: "Skalierung vornehmen mit GPU". Wenn das auf Panel steht müsste man scrollen, da das Bild grösser ist als die Auflösung. Das war bei meinem alten Display auch so. Aber bei dem TV hier merkt man nur einen kleinen Unterschied bei der Bildschärfe, aber funktionieren tut beides. Danke für die Infos anyway.


----------



## buenzli2 (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: 4k Auflösung 60hz / HDMI Downsampling 4k@1920 / 60hz Verwirrung..*

Das funktioniert sogar wenn ich "keine Skallierung" auswähle. LOL



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yingtao (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: 4k Auflösung 60hz / HDMI Downsampling 4k@1920 / 60hz Verwirrung..*

Dein TV bekommt nur nen Signal mit nem FullHD Bild und keines mit nem 4k Bild. Das mit der Skalierung ist nur dafür da um mögliche Problemen aus dem Weg zu gehen, da man beim Erstellen der Auflösung am Pixeltakt schraubt was zu Problemen führen kann. Die Datenmenge bei nem echten 4k Signal ist so hoch, dass HDMI das nur bei 30Hz übertragen kann und erst HDMI 2.0 das ganze dann auch mit 60Hz kann.


----------



## buenzli2 (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: 4k Auflösung 60hz / HDMI Downsampling 4k@1920 / 60hz Verwirrung..*

Irgendwie stimmt das dann aber doch nicht. Denn wenn die Grafikkarte eh alles auf 1080 runter skaliert, warum funktioniert das dann nicht auf jedem Panel?


----------



## soth (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: 4k Auflösung 60hz / HDMI Downsampling 4k@1920 / 60hz Verwirrung..*

Weil man die Panelmit 4K versorgen möchte und nicht mit FullHD...

Wenn der TV skalieren soll, musst du unter Auflösung eine benutzerdefinierte Auflösung erstellen.


----------



## buenzli2 (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: 4k Auflösung 60hz / HDMI Downsampling 4k@1920 / 60hz Verwirrung..*



soth schrieb:


> Weil man die Panelmit 4K versorgen möchte und nicht mit FullHD...
> 
> Wenn der TV skalieren soll, musst du unter Auflösung eine benutzerdefinierte Auflösung erstellen.



Ich denke das war jedem klar, andernfalls könnte man diese ja nicht benutzen. ^^


----------



## Haemi (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: 4k Auflösung 60hz / HDMI Downsampling 4k@1920 / 60hz Verwirrung..*

Da hätte ich auch noch eine Frage. Vielleicht weis ja einer von euch obs geht (oder Raff meldet sich vielleicht).

Laut PCGH 04/2014 lässt sich mit DP Kabel und MST kein 1920x1080 auf einem 4k Monitor ausgeben. Lässt man jetzt aber die GPU vorher das Bild auf 4k hochskalieren, gehts dann?


----------



## buenzli2 (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: 4k Auflösung 60hz / HDMI Downsampling 4k@1920 / 60hz Verwirrung..*

Ich denke das müsste man mal testen. Das ist aber schon sehr exotisch. Willst Du 3 4k Monitore aufbauen? ^^, und wenn ja, warum nicht jeden an einen Port?


----------



## Haemi (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: 4k Auflösung 60hz / HDMI Downsampling 4k@1920 / 60hz Verwirrung..*

4k bei 60hz geht nur mit MST. der Bildschirm wird geteilt in zwei hälften mit je 1920x2160. Mir gings jetzt darum, wenn mein Rechner zu schwach ist um ein Spiel in 4k auszugeben würd ich auf fullHD stellen. Aber laut PCGH 04/2014 geht das mit aktiviertem MST nicht. Deswegen wollte ich wissen ob es gehen würde wenn die GPU vorher das Bild hochskaliert. 

Hoffe es ist jetzt verständlich was ich meinte.


----------



## buenzli2 (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: 4k Auflösung 60hz / HDMI Downsampling 4k@1920 / 60hz Verwirrung..*



Haemi schrieb:


> 4k bei 60hz geht nur mit MST. der Bildschirm wird geteilt in zwei hälften mit je 1920x2160. Mir gings jetzt darum, wenn mein Rechner zu schwach ist um ein Spiel in 4k auszugeben würd ich auf fullHD stellen. Aber laut PCGH 04/2014 geht das mit aktiviertem MST nicht. Deswegen wollte ich wissen ob es gehen würde wenn die GPU vorher das Bild hochskaliert.
> 
> Hoffe es ist jetzt verständlich was ich meinte.



Verstehe. Aber ich denke das Problem wird in 6 Monaten eh nicht mehr existieren, weil ein Panel. Richtig?


----------



## Haemi (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: 4k Auflösung 60hz / HDMI Downsampling 4k@1920 / 60hz Verwirrung..*

Nein, da mit DP1.2 4k@60hz NUR mit MST geht.


----------



## buenzli2 (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: 4k Auflösung 60hz / HDMI Downsampling 4k@1920 / 60hz Verwirrung..*

Das ist allerdings kagge.


----------



## soth (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: 4k Auflösung 60hz / HDMI Downsampling 4k@1920 / 60hz Verwirrung..*

Aktuelle 4k-Monitore und Fernseher besitzen ein einziges Panel, die Aufteilung in 2 Panel erfolgt intern. Mir ist aber kein Grund bekannt, warum man bei DP1.2 prinzipiell MST für 4k@60Hz benötigt.

@Haemi
Die Auflösung vorher skalieren zu lassen sollte funktionieren. Du könntest auch versuchen das Bild mit 960*1080 Pixeln ausgeben zu lassen, wobei diese Lösung am Scaler scheitern könnte.


----------



## Magogan (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: 4k Auflösung 60hz / HDMI Downsampling 4k@1920 / 60hz Verwirrung..*

Oder einfach MST am Monitor deaktivieren (bei meinem geht das) oder ihn über HDMI oder DVI anschließen. Dann kannst du auch in 1080p spielen. Wenn du eine 780 Ti oder eine vergleichbare Grafikkarte hast, solltest du in 2160p kaum Probleme mit Spielen haben, sogar AC4 kann ich (mit einer GTX Titan) in der Auflösung spielen


----------



## Haemi (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: 4k Auflösung 60hz / HDMI Downsampling 4k@1920 / 60hz Verwirrung..*

Hab aber "nur" eine GTX680. Aber hab gestern in nem Video zum Samsung den ich mir bestellt habe gesehn, dass der in Windows als 1 Bildschirm in 4k@60hz dargestellt wird. Also tuts doch anscheinend ohne MST. Ist etwas verwirrend, da ich sonst überall gelesen habe das für 60hz MST nötig sei.


----------



## Magogan (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: 4k Auflösung 60hz / HDMI Downsampling 4k@1920 / 60hz Verwirrung..*

MST macht Windows bzw. eher der Grafiktreiber automatisch, der Monitor erscheint trotzdem als ein Monitor. Wenn ich DisplayPort 1.2 am Monitor deaktiviere, habe ich nur 30 Hz bei UHD.


----------

